# Suche 3D Billard Game für Multiplayer?



## Fillmore (22. September 2016)

*Suche 3D Billard Game für Multiplayer?*

Hallo Forum,

leider finde ich mit Gockel nichts gutes.
Kennt jemand ein anständiges 3D Billard Game was man per Multiplayer mit Freunden zusammen zocken kann?

Kann man auch in Realife.exe spielen, aber durch wechselnde Schichten ist das manchmal nicht möglich oder macht zu zweit oder alleine keinen Spaß.

Grüße + Danke


----------



## Insanix (25. September 2016)

*AW: Suche 3D Billard Game für Multiplayer?*

Probier mal Pool Nation FX auf Steam


----------



## Fazzi (28. September 2016)

*AW: Suche 3D Billard Game für Multiplayer?*

Hab mal vor Jahren Carom3D gespielt, das war damals zumindest ganz gut. Gab viele unterschiedliche Modi (8-Ball, 9-Ball, Snooker etc.) und auch recht gut umgesetzt mit Spin etc. 
Gab damals auch bei der ESL eine Amateurliga


----------

